# Ohio river (near wheeling wv)



## Rodent thrower (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone been bass fishing the river ? How is the fishing,what are you catching them on ect.


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been having great success catching smallmouth at the mouth of any creek. I use creek chubs and shiners when I have time to catch them. They go quick though!
Along with jig heads and cream colored twister-tails, hula-poppers, and Rapala minnows, I have caught at least 25 on a tan, Rebel crawdad over the past week. 
Early morning has been my most successful time of day.
Hope you get into em'


----------

